#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  waarom gebruiken jongens meisjes zoooo

## Norita

:loens:  weet je wat te ergg is ,dat men als marokkaan het al moeilijk heeft met het verliefd worden enzo,,maar als je denk dat die jongen je respecteert of tewel je heel erg begrijpt (hij is zelf dan ook marokkaan)dan blijkt het verkeerd te zijn .. WAT moet ik DOEN Om een JONGEN weer te kunnen VERTROUWEN...........................  :frons:

----------


## krant

misschien moet je de juiste jongen nog tegen komen

----------


## RiffiaThat'sMe!

Iwa ik zou zeggen het valt niet mee om weer iemand-bij deze de jongens-te vertrouwen  :cheefbek:

----------


## Norita

hoe moet ik nou de juiste jongen tegen komen??? als je iemand wilt leren kennen dan denken mensen gelijk dat we gaan trouwen ,,ze roddelen en al die dingen ............................. BEN JIJ TE VERTROUWEN ???????????????????????//  :love:

----------


## krant

het feit dat mensen denken dat je dan gelijk gaat trouwen, zegt iets over die mensen en niet over die jongen. En zo wat, gaan ze toch lekker roddelen, die mensen hebben niet beters te doen dan over andere mensen praten. En verder moet je je niets aantrekken van andere.

----------


## krant

Je moet op jezelf vertrouwen en het oordeel van anderen aan je voorbij laten gaan.

___________
Iedereen heeft continu de vrijheid om in het nu voortdurend te kiezen. We kunnen alleen maar voor onszelf kiezen, niet voor anderen. Zodra we anderen voor ons laten kiezen, zeggen we het vertrouwen in ons Zelf op

----------


## nadiarif

Vertrouw alleen jezelf.
Het klinkt misschien hard maar dat is de samenleving waarin we leven ook.
Jongens proberen ons meiden met mooie woordjes te verleiden etc,etc.
En wij (meiden) trappen daar meestal in.
Als je het goed wil aanpakken dan moet je een jongen laten geloven
dat je hem vertrouwd maar in je achterhoofd moet je onthouden dat je
niemand kan vertrouwen (althans zo denk ik erover).

----------


## yessin24

salaam, ten eerste zelf te vertrouwen zijn en ten tweede een keuze maken die gebaseert is op je geloof en niet op iets anders.

----------


## moonwalker

Salaam,

Ik ben zelf een jongeman van 22. Mijn hele leven heb ik maar 3 vriendinnetjes gehad. In marokko nog wel. Maar wat blijkt...Alle drie meiden hadden het er moeilijk mee om een heel jaar te wachten voordat ik naar Marokko ging op vakantie. Dus gingen ze allemaal maar lekker andere vriendjes op na houden. Als dat alles was was het niet eens zo erg...ze gingen zover dat ze met hen het bed deelden. Ze konden geen jaar lang hun benen bij elkaar houden! Hoe zou jij reageren? Hoe zou ik ooit nog een meid kunnen vertrouwen? Ik dacht dat ik ze wel kon vertrouwen en ik denk dat ik een van de weinige jongeren ben die een meid zoekt alleen maar om lekker mee te kunnen kletsen, uitgaan e.d. Ik ben voor sex pas na je huwelijk. Maar wat laten me die ex-vriendinnen nou zien? Dat de meiden in Marokko alleen in jou geinteresseerd zijn omdat je geld hebt, in het buitenland woont en dat je hen na een week of zo dumpt voor een andere?

Mijn vrienden hadden me al gewaarschuwd. Ze lachten me uit omdat ik een serieuze relatie wou en geen meid wilde versieren alleen voor sex. Ze zeiden dat ik naief ben. Dat de meiden alleen DAT wilden.
Moet ik nu elk jaar dat ik naar Marokko ga gewoon wat meiden versieren om met ze het bed in te duiken? Nee..liever niet. 

NORITA....DAT is de reden dat jullie ons niet vertrouwen en wij jullie niet. En als ik heel eerlijk mag zijn...de fout ligt aan beide kanten. De meeste jongens tegenwoordig denken aan meiden alleen als een lustOBJECT. Als die jongen dan merkt dat die meid geen sex met hem wil dan gaat ie naar een meid die dat wel wil. De meid verliest haar vertrouwen in jongens terwijl er andere jongens zijn die helemaal niet zo zijn. 

Salamou Alaikom!

P.S.: Ik ben het eens met Yessin...!

----------


## Norita

hey ja bedank voor je uitleg ,ik ben heel wat wijzer geworden ..

----------


## krimo84

Salaam Moonwalker !

Je hebt gelijk mijn broeder ! ik heb ook maar twee vriendinnetjes gehad en bij beiden ben ik belazerd. Ik verloor zelfs hoop op een ware liefde, maar ik vond hoop in mijn geloof de Islam. alhamdoelillah ! maar wat ik merk is dat ik wantrouwend ben geworden als het om relaties gaat. Ik wil ook geen sex voor het huwelijk, maar een een lief meisje die me begrijpt en dat ik haar begrijp. Ik wil gewoon kletsen,elkaar steunen, knuffelen. Dat is wat ik wil van een meisje. Maar insjAllah komt alles goed met ons !!


thallah frasek !


Krimo.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door krimo84_ 
> *Salaam Moonwalker !
> 
> Je hebt gelijk mijn broeder ! ik heb ook maar twee vriendinnetjes gehad en bij beiden ben ik belazerd. Ik verloor zelfs hoop op een ware liefde, maar ik vond hoop in mijn geloof de Islam. alhamdoelillah ! maar wat ik merk is dat ik wantrouwend ben geworden als het om relaties gaat. Ik wil ook geen sex voor het huwelijk, maar een een lief meisje die me begrijpt en dat ik haar begrijp. Ik wil gewoon kletsen,elkaar steunen, knuffelen. Dat is wat ik wil van een meisje. Maar insjAllah komt alles goed met ons !!
> 
> 
> thallah frasek !
> 
> 
> Krimo.*


Salaam Broeder!

We lijken wel erg veel op elkaar!  :grote grijns: 
Ik wil ook precies zo een meisje, maar waar vind je die tegenwoordig???

Voordat ik deze forum had ontdekt, had ik geen vertrouwen meer in Marokkaanse meiden. 
Ik bedoel...In Marokko zie ik erg veel meiden die gewoon geen respect meer hebben voor de Islam of voor zichzelf. Ze stappen gewoon in de eerste de beste auto die voor ze stopt. Wat ze daarna doen wil ik niet eens weten. Waar is hun zelfrespect???

Meiden die geen vriend hebben worden uitgelachen door hun vriendinnen. Als je in December gaat dan zie je pas hoe erg het is. Meiden spijbelen van school en gaan met mannen van 40 jaar of ouder die hun misbruiken en 100DH geven.

Zoals ik al zei...De fout ligt aan beide kanten. De meiden hebben geen zelfrespect meer en de jongens willen alleen maar zoveel meiden pakken om stoer te doen bij hun vrienden. Dat hoor ik de hele tijd in Marokko. "Hey ken je die meid??"; vraagt ie dan aan mij. "Ja..wat is er mee??"; "Die heb ik vorig week gepakt"; zegt ie dan. Begrijp je nu wat ik bedoel? Een meid die je kent en elke dag ziet en waarvoor je respect had wordt gedegradeerd tot een meid van lichte zeden. Hoe wil je dan dat je hun nog respecteert...?? Hoe moet ik meiden nog kunnen vertrouwen???
Mijn laatste vriendin in Marokko waarmee ik een relatie had...Toen ik haar vertelde wat ik gehoord heb van vrienden en familie over haar (dat ze met jongens uitgaat als in nederland ben, in auto's stapt, met jongens gaan zwemmen, zoenen, knuffelen enz...) antwoordde ze:"Nou...jij pakt toch ook meiden in Nederland??". Ik gaf haar een klap in haar gezicht en ben weggelopen. Ze gaf het gewoon toe...

Hier in Nederland is het net zo erg of zelfs nog erger. Marokkaanse meiden lijken in de trek te zijn bij negers (niet discremenered bedoeld), turken en noem maar op. Als ze uitgaan dan hebben ze zoveel Make-up op dat je niet eens weet of dat wel haar gezicht is. Dan heb ik nog niet eens over de strakke broeken waardoor je uitzicht krijgt op hun achterste en de strakke t-shirts of de korte rokken. Als ik zulke meiden zie dan denk ik bij mezelf:" Hebben ze geen ouders? Hoe kan haar vader haar zo de deur uit laten gaan??". En ik geef het toe: Voor zulke meiden heb ik absoluut geen respect. 

Maar ik kwam tot de ontdekking dat er veel meiden op maroc.nl zijn die zich nog aan de principes houden van de Islam. En voor die meiden heb ik erg veel Respect.

Dus Broeder,

Ik hoop van harte dat de meiden zich realiseren wat ze aan het doen zijn. Of het goed met ons komt? inshallah wel!

 :Wink:

----------


## prikken

moonwalker, 

ga je schamen . neukt erzelf flink op los en intussen zich maar afvragen waarom de meisjes niet te vetrouwen zijn.

p.s. is je zusje nog vrijgezel?


gegroet

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door prikken_ 
> *moonwalker, 
> 
> ga je schamen . neukt erzelf flink op los en intussen zich maar afvragen waarom de meisjes niet te vetrouwen zijn.
> 
> p.s. is je zusje nog vrijgezel?
> 
> 
> gegroet*


Waar heb je het over??? Ik ben nog maagd als je dat woord tenminste begrijpt. Lees de tekst goed door en je zult zien dat ik niet van dat type mensen ben.
En waarom ben je zo boos op mij??? Citeer maar een zin of alinea die je niet zint, dan kunnen we erover discussieren. Je hoeft me niet gelijk uit te gaan zitten schelden.  :zweep:  
Ik heb respect voor iedereen, maar stel mij niet op de proef want je weet niet waardat naar toe zal leiden.

Groeten,
moonwalker

P.S.: Houd mijn zus erbuiten.

----------


## lelathamoe

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salaam Broeder!
> 
> We lijken wel erg veel op elkaar! 
> Ik wil ook precies zo een meisje, maar waar vind je die tegenwoordig???
> 
> Voordat ik deze forum had ontdekt, had ik geen vertrouwen meer in Marokkaanse meiden. 
> Ik bedoel...In Marokko zie ik erg veel meiden die gewoon geen respect meer hebben voor de Islam of voor zichzelf. Ze stappen gewoon in de eerste de beste auto die voor ze stopt. Wat ze daarna doen wil ik niet eens weten. Waar is hun zelfrespect???
> 
> ...

----------


## kauthar

Salaam alaikom allemaal,


Ik wil hier ook effe op reageren hoor.........


Ik vind zelf dat de fouten voor een grootste gedeelte bij de meiden ligt,sorry!
Zolang een meisje zelf niet om zulke dingen zoekt gebeurt het gewoon niet!SIMPEL!

Namelijk als je een jongen wilt leren kennen.Dan kan dat gemakkelijk,maar je moet je grenzen in het begin zeer duidelijk bekend maken.
Bijvoorbeeld: Als hij serieus is weet ik zeker dat hij jou met geen enkele vinger aanraakt zonder jou toestemming,zodra hij dat wel doet weet je toch gelijk dat hij niet te vertrouwen is en dus jou alleen maar wil gebruiken.
En bovendien kun je hem met genoeg dingen testen!

Zelf heb ik nog nooit een vriend gehad hoor,misschien dat ik er daarom zo makkelijk over praat. Maar ik heb meer dan genoeg ervaringen van andere zusters gehoord,dus dat zegt mij al genoeg. 

Moge ALLAH al mijn broeders en zusters behoeden van al het kwade,AMIEN!

Heb vertrouwen in ALLAH SWT.
En wacht op de ware,want ALLAH swt zal tussen jullie Barmhartigheid en liefde schenken ,Inscha-ALLAH!

Als iemand hierop wil reageren dan is dat van harte welkom.
[email protected]


Salam alaikom wa rahmatolah wa barakatoe,

Kauthar.

----------


## moslim4live

he ik begrijp je heel erg goed ik heb zelf ook een vriend al 2 jaar en we zijn van plan om te trouwen maar goed nou terug naar jou vraag een jongen moet je teneerste heel goed kunnen vertrouwen en het moet anders om ook.als je veel voelt voor die jongen en hij ook voor jou is het beste om met elkaar te gaan praten over vertrouwen in elkaar hebben begrijp je ik weet zeker dat hij je kan begrijpen maar niet alle jongens zijn te begrijpen echt dan heb ik het over 1 op de 10000 maar goed ik wens je nog veel succes in het vertrouwen van jongens heb je nog vragen ik sta altijd klaaar groetjes en xxxxxxxxx van ahlam  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:

----------


## tanzawia84

hallo krimo :-)
ik heb net gelezen wat jij had geschreven en vond het heel diep! om eerlijk te zijn geloven meisjes van tegenwoordig niet meer dat er eerlijke goeie jongens bestaan, en als ze wel bestaan zijn ze meestal onbereikbaar. als jij echt bent zoals je zegt dat je bent weet ik gewoon dat je je toekomstigge vrouw gelukkig gaat maken. blijf gewoon jezelf en heb respect voor mensen die het verdienen.
ps ik weet niet of deze site alleen voor marokkanen bedoeld is want ik ben zelf IRAANSE meisje, take care ;-)

----------


## mynet100

selam oe alaikom,

ik kan jullie vertellen dat echt niet alle meisjes en jongens het zelfde zijn. het is naar dat jullie zulke ervaringen hebben moeten meemaken.. 
en voor alle meiden KEN je grenzen.. laat niemand jou iets wijsmaken betreft sex.... maagdelijk heid is voor ons het belangrijkste, hoe kan je anders je ouders, je vrienden en je zelf nog recht in de ogen aan kijken. laat staan de dag des oordeels.

groetjes
karima

----------


## oubayd

beste meisjes,

wanneer worden jullie nou wakker en beseffen julie dat jongens niet te vertrouwen zijn als ze als vriendjes worden beschouwd.
wil je gerespecteerd worden, ga nou gelijk trouwen en zeur niet als je door een jongen geen respect krijgt. Waarom zou een jongen jou respecteren als je geen respect voor je zelf toont.
Ik vind het echt beschamend als ik mensen die zich moslims noemen, maar zich alles behalve moslims gedragen, zoals we mischien allemaal weten mogen moslims geen liefdes relatie hebben voor het huwelijk. en de jongens weten dat heel goed, wanneer hij een meisje tegenkomt, en hij denkt nog niet aan trouwen, weet hij dat dat tijdelijk is, en dus denkt hij genieten en misbruiken maar mischien niet bewust maar toch doe hij het. Met niet bewust bedoel ik, dat hij zeker weet dat het meisje naast hem niet zijn vrouw is maar een tussendoortje. Ik zeg niet dat de jongen het recht hebben om zich zo te gedragen maar ik wil je een idee geven hoe de jongens denken..., de rest laat ik aan jou meisje!!  :Smilie:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door oubayd_ 
> *beste meisjes,
> 
> wanneer worden jullie nou wakker en beseffen julie dat jongens niet te vertrouwen zijn als ze als vriendjes worden beschouwd.
> wil je gerespecteerd worden, ga nou gelijk trouwen en zeur niet als je door een jongen geen respect krijgt. Waarom zou een jongen jou respecteren als je geen respect voor je zelf toont.
> Ik vind het echt beschamend als ik mensen die zich moslims noemen, maar zich alles behalve moslims gedragen, zoals we mischien allemaal weten mogen moslims geen liefdes relatie hebben voor het huwelijk. en de jongens weten dat heel goed, wanneer hij een meisje tegenkomt, en hij denkt nog niet aan trouwen, weet hij dat dat tijdelijk is, en dus denkt hij genieten en misbruiken maar mischien niet bewust maar toch doe hij het. Met niet bewust bedoel ik, dat hij zeker weet dat het meisje naast hem niet zijn vrouw is maar een tussendoortje. Ik zeg niet dat de jongen het recht hebben om zich zo te gedragen maar ik wil je een idee geven hoe de jongens denken..., de rest laat ik aan jou meisje!! *


Je lult onzin meid......de dames bakken er ook wat van hoor het zijn niet altijd de jongens die niet te vertrouwen zijn want 6 van de 10 gevallen zijn het wel de dames tegenwoordig.

En de dames nemen ook niet een relatie met het doel om te trouwen de meesten genieten er gewoon van.
Want kijk eens naar die dames tussen de 14 en 18......die hebben ook allemaal meer vriendjes gehad dan dat ze oud zijn......en ik denk niet dat die aan trouwen denken.

*KORTOM* een relatie heeft twee kanten gebasseerd op het mannelijk en vrouwelijk geslacht dus als het meisje niks wilt......dan trekt de jongen zich automatisch terug.......zo simpel is dat.

 :zwaai:

----------


## tanzawia84

om hier ff op te reageren ik ben het niet met je eens.. ik bedoel je kunt nooit zeggen of het aan een jongen of meisje ligt tenzij je het duidelijk ziet.. het lig namelijk aan de meisjes maar ook aan de jongens!! ik ben een keer heel erg teleurgesteld in mijn leven en sindsdien heb ik er niet meer echt behoeft aan een vriend.. zelf ben ik ook gewoon een rustig meisje die echte trouwplannen heeft enz.. maja misschien ben ik wel een van de 4 gevallen (hmmm 
mohiem thala en volgende keer niet zo'n onzin uitkramen want nogmaals je weet gewoon niet aan wie het ligt

 :jumping:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door tanzawia84_ 
> *om hier ff op te reageren ik ben het niet met je eens.. ik bedoel je kunt nooit zeggen of het aan een jongen of meisje ligt tenzij je het duidelijk ziet.. het lig namelijk aan de meisjes maar ook aan de jongens!! ik ben een keer heel erg teleurgesteld in mijn leven en sindsdien heb ik er niet meer echt behoeft aan een vriend.. zelf ben ik ook gewoon een rustig meisje die echte trouwplannen heeft enz.. maja misschien ben ik wel een van de 4 gevallen (hmmm 
> mohiem thala en volgende keer niet zo'n onzin uitkramen want nogmaals je weet gewoon niet aan wie het ligt
> 
> *


De liefde maakt blind zeggen ze.........dat is bij jou van toepassing meid.

Als jij niet kan zien of het aan het meisje of aan de jongen ligt dan ben jij echt letterijk blind.

Sorry hoor maar deze onzin wat jij nu bazelt heb ik echt nooit in m'n leven gehoord.

Wat een grapjas zeg.......en dat komt tegen mij zeggen dat ik onzin uitkraam........hoe durf je zal ik zeggen.

thalla  :grote grijns:

----------


## tanzawia84

ik zal hier ff op reageren krimo mijn verhaal zal ik kort en krachtig vertellen... 1 (ik ben niet blind anders had ik dit niet kunnen tikken duhhh) en 2 liefde maakt blind daar heb je gelijk in maar je moet wel een ding beseffen en dat is dat niet alle jongens en meisjes hetzelfde zijn karim.. ik denk (hoop het echt niet voor je) dat je een keer door een meisje teleurgesteld bent?????  :traan1:  maar ga alstjeblieft niet denken dat iedereen zo is en volgende keer niet zo tegen mij uitvallen karim want ik probeerj e alleen maar iets wijs te maken 
ik hoor nog van je hoop ik
thala  :Smilie:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door tanzawia84_ 
> *ik zal hier ff op reageren krimo mijn verhaal zal ik kort en krachtig vertellen... 1 (ik ben niet blind anders had ik dit niet kunnen tikken duhhh) en 2 liefde maakt blind daar heb je gelijk in maar je moet wel een ding beseffen en dat is dat niet alle jongens en meisjes hetzelfde zijn karim.. ik denk (hoop het echt niet voor je) dat je een keer door een meisje teleurgesteld bent?????  maar ga alstjeblieft niet denken dat iedereen zo is en volgende keer niet zo tegen mij uitvallen karim want ik probeerj e alleen maar iets wijs te maken 
> ik hoor nog van je hoop ik
> thala *


Ja meid ik ben het volkomen met je eens daar twijfel ik niet aan.

Maar laten we wel eerlijk blijven dat je heel makkelijk uit mijn tekst hierboven kan concluderen dat ik het niet over alle dames heb.

thala  :zwaai:

----------


## supergirl16

ey meid,
je hebt groot gelijk!!!!  :grote grijns:  
er zijn natuurlijk wel goeie marokkaanse jongens,
maar de meeste die gebruiken je gewoon,
ze gaan dan door met andere meiden, 
ook hun het flikken!!  :potver:  
ik weet niet of het bij jou is gebeurt, maar het lijkt me vreselijk
om van iemand te houden en hij gebruikt je gewoon!!!!
ik wens de meiden die dit ooit hebben mee gemaakt heel veel succes! 
liefss.  :hardlach:

----------


## houbi

hoi jasmina 
weet je waarom jongens meisjes gebruiken omdat het omdat het meestal om je uiterlijk
gaat en als je een jongen wilt vertrouwen
moet je kijken of hij je mag als niet dan doet hij je niks .wan ik heb ook
een vriendin en zij had ook een vriend die haar had gebruikt 
dat vond ik zo zielig
en dat je zegt dat het een marokaan is nou ieder jongen is bijna zo
he maar ik ga beslama  :Iluvu:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door supergirl16_ 
> *ey meid,
> je hebt groot gelijk!!!!  
> er zijn natuurlijk wel goeie marokkaanse jongens,
> maar de meeste die gebruiken je gewoon,
> ze gaan dan door met andere meiden, 
> ook hun het flikken!!  
> ik weet niet of het bij jou is gebeurt, maar het lijkt me vreselijk
> om van iemand te houden en hij gebruikt je gewoon!!!!
> ...


En wens je de jongens geen succes dan of denk je dat de jongens zoiets nooit hebben meegemaakt.

volgens mij besef jij niet dat de meiden van tegenwoordig ook van de een naar de andere gaan en jongens teleurstellen.

 :zwaai:

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Ten eerste Karim, ben ik zeer beledigd...ik ben 17 en heb nog nooit een vriend gehad of iets in die richting... Als ik het aantal vriendjes wil hebben dat meer is dan mijn leeftijd zou ik terug moeten gaan naar de tijd dat ik niet geboren was...niet zo handig dus. 
Neeh ik maak maar een geintje. Hoe zou ik beledigd kunnen zijn? 
Want je hebt gelijk, heel veel meiden hebben inderdaad al 
een vriend gehad (of meerdere) en eerlijk is eerlijk 
dames, de meiden playen net zo hard als de jongens 
dat deden. En voordat we die discussie weer krijgen, 
echt niet alle meiden en nee, ook al niet alle jongens. 

Ten tweede ben ik zeer onder de indruk van zowel 
jouw integriteit als die van Moonwalker, wisten jullie 
dat jullie behoren tot een uitstervend ras, aha ik vertel 
het je maar even. Ik wist niet dat er nog heren zoals 
jullie bestonden. Ik heb het zelf allang geaccepteerd dat 
een jongen erop los feest enz enz enz en al die 
andere dingen en ik niet. Om eerlijk te zijn zit ik daar 
ook helemaal niet mee. Ik ben allang blij dat ik het 
goed heb thuis en een goede opleiding heb. Maar ja, 
ik zal ooit toch wel aan de man moeten komen, en 
dan rijst de vraag op: hoe? Want ik doe niet aan 
vriendjes en ik ga niet uit, bel niet, mijn nokia 8310 
heeft cht geen leven haha op vriendinnen na....
Ik wil een man die me inderdaad respecteert, zoals 
ik hem zal respecteren. Maar ja, neem een vriend 
en daar gaat je respect. Begrijp je dat dilemma?
Als ik over straat loop, zien jongens me als een lustobject, 
waar of niet?, en als iets dat ze denken te kunnen versieren. 
Weten zij veel wat er achter het uiterlijk schuilt. En omgekeerd 
net zo goed. Ik zie al die jongens als players. Het enige wat 
ze willen is mij gebruiken, kijken of ze mijn nummer kunnen 
ritselen en of ze verder kunnen gaan dan dat. Helaas moet 
ik ze dan altijd teleurstellen...  :traan1:  Nou ja, je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel. 
Kijk, misschien heb ik makkelijk praten omdat ik nog 
nooit een relatie heb gehad, maar ervaring heb ik genoeg. 
Niet persoonlijk, maar wel uit mijn directe omgeving, 
en zo zie ik de toekomst toch wel somber in door al die dingen die ik heb gezien en meegemaakt. Dus..misschien kunnen jullie mij helpen overtuigen dat er wel hoop is, hahaha...


Groetjes J_m

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Oh ja, en Moonwalker...die meiden die jou zo hebben geplayed,
zullen er ooit wel achter komen wat ze hebben misgelopen.

What goes around, comes around. And when the point is there, 
they're the ones, who're going down.
Of niet?

Groetjes J_m
 :grote grijns:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door Just_maghrebbia_ 
> *Ten eerste Karim, ben ik zeer beledigd...ik ben 17 en heb nog nooit een vriend gehad of iets in die richting... Als ik het aantal vriendjes wil hebben dat meer is dan mijn leeftijd zou ik terug moeten gaan naar de tijd dat ik niet geboren was...niet zo handig dus. 
> Neeh ik maak maar een geintje. Hoe zou ik beledigd kunnen zijn? 
> Want je hebt gelijk, heel veel meiden hebben inderdaad al 
> een vriend gehad (of meerdere) en eerlijk is eerlijk 
> dames, de meiden playen net zo hard als de jongens 
> dat deden. En voordat we die discussie weer krijgen, 
> echt niet alle meiden en nee, ook al niet alle jongens. 
> 
> ...


Ja meid *ik*........ik zal je vanuit de diepste gronden van mijn hart en tot in de kleinste detail overtuigen, en haarfijn uitleggen dat er wel hoop is.

 :grote grijns:

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Ik dacht..."nou gaat het komen"............
En er kwam maar niets Karim. Zo gemakkelijk ben ik niet te overtuigen. Nou nog de daad bij het woord voegen..........  :jeweetog:  
Hahaha....I'm waiting...

greetz J_m

Ps: ben je ook zo teleurgesteld.....alleen dan in de meiden

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door Just_maghrebbia_ 
> *Ik dacht..."nou gaat het komen"............
> En er kwam maar niets Karim. Zo gemakkelijk ben ik niet te overtuigen. Nou nog de daad bij het woord voegen..........  
> Hahaha....I'm waiting...
> 
> greetz J_m
> 
> Ps: ben je ook zo teleurgesteld.....alleen dan in de meiden*


*De daad bij het woord voegen*.......dat is iets wat wederzijds moet gebeuren meid dus je zou me er een handje bij moeten helpen.

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Just_maghrebbia_ 
> *Oh ja, en Moonwalker...die meiden die jou zo hebben geplayed,
> zullen er ooit wel achter komen wat ze hebben misgelopen.
> 
> What goes around, comes around. And when the point is there, 
> they're the ones, who're going down.
> Of niet?
> 
> Groetjes J_m
> *


Hoi Just_maghrebia,

Je hebt gelijk. Ze zijn er al achtergekomen. De vriendin van mijn laatste ex kwam me nadat ik het had uitgemaakt vragen waarom ik dat had gedaan. Ik vertelde haar dat zij wel weet waarom en dat er ooit een dag zal komen dat ze spijt zal hebben dat ze me dat geflikt heeft. Vorig jaar in de zomer toen ik naar Marokko ging, kwam op een dag die vriendin van mijn ex en die vertelde me dat mijn ex spijt heeft en dat ze terug naar me wilde. Ik vertelde haar dat ik liever geen tweede hands meid wil als vriendin. 

Sindsdien ben ik vrijgezel, want ik weet niet wie ik nou wel moet vertrouwen. Vrienden van mij vertellen me de hele tijd dat ik genoeg meiden kan pakken als ik wil, maar dat heeft me nooit aangesproken. Ik kan er met mijn gedachte niet bij dat ik een meid ga misbruiken ook al vraagt ze erom.

Ik hoop dat Allah (s.w.t.) hun zal vergeven om wat ze doen en dat ze de goede weg terugvinden voordat het te laat is.

Groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## KARIM20

Je komt toch niet uit kaneleneiland he.................want die jongens worden dagelijks teleurgesteld door de dames.

Maar goed er er zal vast wel iemand bestemd zijn voor jou jongen........*geduld is een schone zaak*.

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door KARIM20_ 
> *Ja meid ik........ik zal je vanuit de diepste gronden van mijn hart en tot in de kleinste detail overtuigen, en haarfijn uitleggen dat er wel hoop is.
> 
> *


Alleen het feit dat miss_maghrebia op haar 17e nog geen vriend heeft gehad, overtuigt mij dat er nog steeds hoop is. Ik ken genoeg meiden die al op hun 15e een vriend hebben. Als ze 17 zijn dan kun je niet tellen hoeveel vrienden ze al gehad hebben.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd...Ik vind dat er niets mee is als je een vriend hebt. Veel mensen denken dat als je een vriend hebt dat je dan wel met hem het bed moet induiken of rare dingen gaat doen. Daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Een vriend-in hebben is leuk om elkaar goed te leren kennen en in die periode kunnen ze erachter komen of ze wel of niet bij elkaar zouden kunnen blijven. Hoe wil je anders gaan trouwen? Veel mensen keuren het "Uithuwelijken" af en tegelijkertijd keuren ze ook "Vriendschap" af. Sorry hoor, maar hoe moet een meid dan de juiste man vinden? Ik zeg niet dat ze om de dag een andere vriend moet hebben, maar als ze iemand tegenkomt die bereid is om haar te respecteren en elkaar beter te leren kennen, dan vind ik dat goed. Als ze toch al uit elkaar gaan, dan heeft de meid niks gedaan waardoor ze spijt zou kunnen hebben.

Miss_Maghrebia, er is nog steeds hoop. Vergeet al die jongens die denken dat ze het recht hebben om eerst allemaal meiden te gaan pakken en later te gaan trouwen met een keurig opgevoed en maagd meid. Die komen niet ver. Die bezorgen de andere jongens een slecht naam en zo doen de meiden het ook. Daarom verliezen veel jongens/meisjes de hoop op een "normale" partner. 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door KARIM20_ 
> *Je komt toch niet uit kaneleneiland he.................want die jongens worden dagelijks teleurgesteld door de dames.
> 
> Maar goed er er zal vast wel iemand bestemd zijn voor jou jongen........geduld is een schone zaak.
> 
> *


Nee hoor... ik heb nog nooit een vriendin gehad in Nederland. Wel in Marokko terwijl ik in Nederland woonde. Ik heb wel gewoond in Kanaleneiland maar ben godzijdank verhuisd nu al 4 jaar.  :grote grijns: 

Geduld heb ik genoeg, dus ik wacht nog steeds op die iemand.

Thalla,
 :zwaai:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Alleen het feit dat miss_maghrebia op haar 17e nog geen vriend heeft gehad, overtuigt mij dat er nog steeds hoop is. Ik ken genoeg meiden die al op hun 15e een vriend hebben. Als ze 17 zijn dan kun je niet tellen hoeveel vrienden ze al gehad hebben.
> 
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd...Ik vind dat er niets mee is als je een vriend hebt. Veel mensen denken dat als je een vriend hebt dat je dan wel met hem het bed moet induiken of rare dingen gaat doen. Daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Een vriend-in hebben is leuk om elkaar goed te leren kennen en in die periode kunnen ze erachter komen of ze wel of niet bij elkaar zouden kunnen blijven. Hoe wil je anders gaan trouwen? Veel mensen keuren het "Uithuwelijken" af en tegelijkertijd keuren ze ook "Vriendschap" af. Sorry hoor, maar hoe moet een meid dan de juiste man vinden? Ik zeg niet dat ze om de dag een andere vriend moet hebben, maar als ze iemand tegenkomt die bereid is om haar te respecteren en elkaar beter te leren kennen, dan vind ik dat goed. Als ze toch al uit elkaar gaan, dan heeft de meid niks gedaan waardoor ze spijt zou kunnen hebben.
> 
> Miss_Maghrebia, er is nog steeds hoop. Vergeet al die jongens die denken dat ze het recht hebben om eerst allemaal meiden te gaan pakken en later te gaan trouwen met een keurig opgevoed en maagd meid. Die komen niet ver. Die bezorgen de andere jongens een slecht naam en zo doen de meiden het ook. Daarom verliezen veel jongens/meisjes de hoop op een "normale" partner. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


Ik ben het voor 99% eens met jou en dat ene procent waar ik het niet mee eens ben is dat jij, uit het feit dat Miss_Maghrebia op haar 17de nog geen vriend hebt gehad, kan concluderen dat er hoop is voor haar.

Misschien speelt haar uiterlijk wel een grote rol dat ze op haar 17de nog geen vriend heeft gehad.........niks verkeerds bedoeld hoor.

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door KARIM20_ 
> *Ik ben het voor 99% eens met jou en dat ene procent waar ik het niet mee eens ben is dat jij, uit het feit dat Miss_Maghrebia op haar 17de nog geen vriend hebt gehad, kan concluderen dat er hoop is voor haar.
> 
> Misschien speelt haar uiterlijk wel een grote rol dat ze op haar 17de nog geen vriend heeft gehad.........niks verkeerds bedoeld hoor.
> 
> *


 :duim: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Nee hoor... ik heb nog nooit een vriendin gehad in Nederland. Wel in Marokko terwijl ik in Nederland woonde. Ik heb wel gewoond in Kanaleneiland maar ben godzijdank verhuisd nu al 4 jaar. 
> 
> Geduld heb ik genoeg, dus ik wacht nog steeds op die iemand.
> 
> Thalla,
> *


Oke dan inshallah treffen de twee ''*voor elkaar bestemde personen*'' elkaar wel.

Thallah  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door KARIM20_ 
> *Oke dan inshallah treffen de twee ''voor elkaar bestemde personen'' elkaar wel.
> 
> Thallah *


Inshallah Broeder!

Thalla,
moonwalker

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Hahaha, ik moest wel lachen om jullie reacties hoor....niet allen, maar de laatsten. 

Ten eerste, Moonwalker...die meid die je niet hebt terug genomen...  :zwaai:  Net goed.

En volgens mij worden de dames ook teleurgesteld door de jongens, hoor. Maar gelijk heb je, de jongens ook door de dames. Komt 1 van jullie beiden uit Utrecht? Ik vind die stad nl te errug voor woorden. Niet verkeerd bedoeld, maar als ik daar ben voel ik me niet op mijn gemak. Ik ben er dan ook haast nooit, en als ik er ben is dat met een zus of zo. 
Er bestaat zo'n beeld van Utrecht: je komt daar om te versieren en om versierd te worden....kweenie of dat bij jullie ook zo is, bij mij wel. 

En hoop is er altijd....wacht, ik zal jullie eens even wat vertellen wat mij die hoop toch ook wel weer nog meer heeft ontnomen. Ikzelf woon een niet al te grote stad, je weet wel ons kent ons. Nou is er een jongen die mij al 2 jaar leuk vindt (ik zal niet zeggen 'verliefd', dat woord komt er bij een marokkaan niet zo snel uit), nou ja, hij vindt me geweldig bla bla blabla. Hij is ervan overtuigd dat ik later met hem zal trouwen, en dat we nog wat zullen krijgen...ooit. Ik ben er niet op ingegaan, geen nr gegeven of wat dan ook, maar daar draait het niet om. Hij leek me z rustig, en een goede jongen, zag er leuk uit enz........wat blijkt nou, hij is een DEALER! Nou, dacht ik toen, zo zie je maar weer....denk je iemand toch wel een beetje te kennen, toch niet...ik 'ken'deze jongen al van kleins af aan, zeg maar. 

En ikzelf ben ook voor vriendschap. Ik snap niet dat daar iets mis mee is. Maar ja, ga met een jongen vriendschappelijk om en mensen om je heen bestempelen het als 'ets hebben met'. 

En tenslotte heren, hoop is er inderdaad...ook voor mij en ook voor jullie heren, hoewel we volgens mij echt niet wanhopig zijn......

En dat ik nog geen vriend heb gehad, nee Karim20, ligt niet aan mijn uiterlijk. Too bad, huh. Dat ik geen vriend heb ligt aan wat ik wel en niet vind kunnen, hoewel ik wel vind dat je een vriend mag hebben tot op een bepaalde hoogte, ik vind Ik kan dat niet fout noemen. Dat ik geen vriend heb ligt meer aan het feit dat ik nou eenmaal een aantal pijnlijke dingen heb meegemaakt, niet persoonlijk, maar uit mijn directe omgeving. Het richt alleen maar schade aan. Ik wil pas op latere leeftijd een vriend nemen, en deze vriendschappelijk leren kennen. Op latere leeftijd, omdat dan beide partijen serieuzer zijn. Want als ik een vriend neem, wil ik dat dat uitdraait op het, zoals ik het zie, onvermijdelijke, nl uiteindelijk trouwen. Maar aangezien ik wel eerst wil studeren en een goede baan en dergelijke wil hebben, gebeurt dat wel op wat latere leeftijd. Ik zal je zeggen dat ik een zus heb van 27, een goede baan, een leuke auto, een eigen huis gekocht en onafhankelijk. Dat wil ik ook. Ik ga inshallah rechten studeren. Waar moet ik de tijd vandaan halen om een vriend te nemen. Een relatie is investeren, toch?
Nou ja, om een lang verhaal toch nog wat korter te maken:

Het ligt niet aan mijn uiterlijk, en nou niet zeggen dat dat eigendunk is of zo want jij bent erover begonnen, het zijn mijn principes die mij ervan weerhouden een vriend te nemen. Ik zou je kunnen aanbieden om een foto te sturen, maar dat doe ik niet. Straks ga je me nog leuk vinden....  :verliefd:   :grote grijns:  hahahaha (geintje)

Greetz J_m

----------


## KARIM20

Hahahahaha stuur maar geen foto nee dadelijk word ik verliefd.

Maar trouwens doe toch toch maar wel het geeft toch niet of ik verliefd word ik moest toch *de daad bij het woord voegen*?

P.S. Dat het aan je uiterlijk ligt, dat je geen vriend hebt gehad, heb ik toch niet bevestigd........het zou gewoon een reden kunnen zijn.

 :grote grijns:   :zwaai:

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Hey Karim20,

Ik weet ook wel dat je dat niet bevestigd hebt. Dat kan ook helemaal niet, daarvoor zou je me hebben moeten zien. Daarom reageer ik ook niet beledigd. Ik moest er eigenlijk wel om lachen....dat je dat opperde. 
Maar ja, dan ik jullie weer vragen waarom jullie gedumpt worden door meiden (kweenie of dat bij jou het geval was....  :hardlach:  ). Ligt dat dan aan jullie uiterlijk?......cht niet persoonlijk bedoeld of zo hoor...  :corcky:  . 

Maar mag ik je wat vragen...vast wel. Zeg mij nou eens heel eerlijk, zonder geijl, wat jij nou van de marokkaanse meiden vind. Gewoon het beeld dat jij hebt. Ik ga je er niet op aanvallen.

En wil je echt de daad bij het woord voegen...  :love:  ? Durf je dat wel aan, verliefd worden? Ik geloof er nl niets van.....enne als jij nou eens een andere daad bij het woord voegt en eerst jouw foto plaatst...  :grote grijns:  haha, eens kijken hoe het komt dat jij zo teleurgesteld bent....


greetz J_m

----------


## KARIM20

> _Geplaatst door Just_maghrebbia_ 
> *Hey Karim20,
> 
> Ik weet ook wel dat je dat niet bevestigd hebt. Dat kan ook helemaal niet, daarvoor zou je me hebben moeten zien. Daarom reageer ik ook niet beledigd. Ik moest er eigenlijk wel om lachen....dat je dat opperde. 
> Maar ja, dan ik jullie weer vragen waarom jullie gedumpt worden door meiden (kweenie of dat bij jou het geval was....  ). Ligt dat dan aan jullie uiterlijk?......cht niet persoonlijk bedoeld of zo hoor...  . 
> 
> Maar mag ik je wat vragen...vast wel. Zeg mij nou eens heel eerlijk, zonder geijl, wat jij nou van de marokkaanse meiden vind. Gewoon het beeld dat jij hebt. Ik ga je er niet op aanvallen.
> 
> En wil je echt de daad bij het woord voegen...  ? Durf je dat wel aan, verliefd worden? Ik geloof er nl niets van.....enne als jij nou eens een andere daad bij het woord voegt en eerst jouw foto plaatst...  haha, eens kijken hoe het komt dat jij zo teleurgesteld bent....
> ...


hahahahaha je bent wel grappig maar laten we even iets vooropstellen en dat is dat ik niet de gene was die teleurgesteld was maar dat was moonwalker.

Oke en nu het antwoord op je vraag wat ik van marokkaanse meiden vind:
Zoals je weet zijn ze niet allemaal hetzelfde maar ik heb tot nu toe alleen maar met marokkaanse meiden gehad dus ik vind ze wel oke.

Alleen hoop ik nu dat ik de juiste tegen kom hahahaha

P.S. natuurlijk durf ik het wel aan *verliefd worden* denk je dat ik niet weet wat dat inhoudt of zo.
Dus neem maar het initiatief om mij de gelegenheid te geven om de daad bij het woord te kunnen voegen.

 :zwaai:

----------


## Just_maghrebbia

Hallo I'm back

Hmmm, deze topic begint steeds interessanter te worden...Karim20.
Of ik denk dat jij niet weet wat verliefd zijn inhoudt...? Neeh dat denk ik niet. Dat bedoelde ik er eigenlijk niet mee, maar als ik je heb beledigd..Sorry, mijn excuses en ze zijn gemeend hoor  :Smilie:  . Alleen is verliefd worden vaak ook jezelf kwetsbaar opstellen als je eraan toegeeft, snap je? En over het algemeen is dat niet echt wat je noemt het sterkste punt van marokkanen....  :fucyc:  . Dus....

En ach, de juiste loop je vast nog wel tegen het lijf,  :love:  . Of misschien ken je haar al, je weet het niet.....

En ja, wat ik nou nog toevoegen aan de daad bij het woord voegen?....

groetjes J_m

----------


## Pytaghoras

dan moet je me heeben dan zal je zien wat liefde is, ben 22 jaar woon in amsterdam en zie er goed uit als je verliefd wilt worden dan moet je me het zeggen of ik geef je advies dit is serius, ik zal op je wachten ,dikke zoen wasim 0645566881

----------


## Norita

zo heel erg veel bedankt voor al deze reacties????


was er lang niet geweest ik zal ze rustig na lezen jullie horen nog.........

----------


## ouissra

hee jij was toch dat meisje dat door haar vriend werd ontmaagd en hopeloos naar oplossingen zocht? als ik me niet vergis norita?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinx80

Hiya,

Als wij marokanen elkaar eens wat gunde, zou het een gehele ander wereld zijn. Waar of niet...
Tegenwoordig is iedereen zo bezig met het snuffelen in andermans relaties of zaken. Je moet de mensen niet oordelen op wat voor kleding ze dragen..MOONWALKER..Je zult nog een keertje versteld staan. Ieder is gelijk, de heren EN de dames. Laat elkaar in waarde, al is het maar een beetje. 

J.

----------


## ma3rebia

heey als je steeds gaat zitten kijken ja die roddelt enz.. dan ben je heel lang bezig HAKESHEM TDIENN.....
 :knipoog:

----------


## ouarda-ward

je moet je niks van die roddels aantrekken als jij maar beter weet of niet en zolang je maar niks verkeerd doet dat ook nog!!!!!!!!!!! niet alle jongens zijn hetzelfde !!!!!!!!!!!!!veel suc6 verder  :zwaai:

----------


## Sara2004

Gelukkig zijn er nog genoeg mensen die WEL te vertouwen zijn, maak je niet zo druk....Wie goed doet, zal goed ontmoeten...

What comes around, goes around!

----------

